# how to remove write protection from pendrive



## niz04 (Feb 16, 2013)

how to remove write protection from pendrive ...my sandisk cruzer blade 8gb pendriveand its in ntfs format and it  automatically gets write protection from a virus in my computer ....i tried editing registry and all the formating tools and cmd and linux ..what to do with my pendrive please to something need help


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 16, 2013)

even I have the same problem. sandisk 4gb one became write protected. Found no solution, in the end I stopped wasting time and bought a new (non sandisk) one.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 16, 2013)

Have any Linux live CD?
Boot PC using one of those and format it there.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 17, 2013)

I copied these steps from somewhere:

start>Run=type(“CMD&quot; without ” “) enter.

follow these
1. go to C:\ by typing C:\>cd c:\
2. type C:\>attrib -S -H -R autorun.inf
3. delete the file by typing C:\>del autorun.inf
...
4. goto drive D: by typing C:\>d:
5. repeat step 1,2 and 3
6. do the same in all your drives (say you have C,D,E,F).
7. Close the DOS command window
8. Open task manager and “end task” the explorer.exe in the processes tab
9. From Application Tab in taskManager, select “new Task” button, type “explorer.exe”


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

Best method is Linux.


----------



## niz04 (Feb 17, 2013)

plss send any small size of linux to download


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

^^ someone please give a link for live linux distro.. i need one too, and i dont know anything about linux.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^^ someone please give a link for live linux distro.. i need one too, and i dont know anything about linux.



Best is puppy linux, ~100 mb.


----------



## niz04 (Feb 24, 2013)

does it allow to format usb and use my hard drive and other option because i don't want to download anything else


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

niz04 said:


> does it allow to format usb and use my hard drive and other option because i don't want to download anything else



Yes it does.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 24, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Best is puppy linux, ~100 mb.



Or Tiny Core Linux (TCL)


----------



## niz04 (Mar 5, 2013)

i just installed ubantu 12.10 and try to format through disk utility gparted but nothing work and in  terminal it says permission denied what to do guys plss help hurry


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2013)

Can you see data on your drive? I mean, can you browse files on it (If there are any files). Also, can you see its properties?


----------



## niz04 (Mar 9, 2013)

yes, i can see files and virus fold shmerica folder and autorun.inf file which cointain virus .... i can compress file from pen drive but i cant copy and paste anything....plss help me guys ........those who use ubantu plss try something which work

yes, i can see files and virus fold shmerica folder and autorun.inf file which cointain virus .... i can compress file from pen drive but i cant copy and paste anything....plss help me guys ........those who use ubantu plss try something which work


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 10, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^^ someone please give a link for live linux distro.. i need one too, and i dont know anything about linux.



ubuntu 12.04



dashing.sujay said:


> Best is puppy linux, ~100 mb.



puppy linux is also best..


----------



## niz04 (Mar 11, 2013)

puppy linux is not working ....plss help me i am using ubantu 12.10


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 13, 2013)

niz04 said:


> puppy linux is not working ....plss help me i am using ubantu 12.10



just format the pendrive using ubuntu


----------



## niz04 (Mar 20, 2013)

i cant get format option

i cant get format option


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 20, 2013)

niz04 said:


> i cant get format option
> 
> i cant get format option



right click on pendrive . you can see the option..


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 21, 2013)

niz04 said:


> i cant get format option
> 
> i cant get format option



screenshot of format pen drive in Ubuntu Linux.. 

*s14.postimg.org/5gbbkogot/Screenshot.jpg


----------

